# Ravel Piano concertos



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just listening to these incredible masterpieces. The concerto in G is more of a light, almost chamber work. The left hand concerto is a full blooded virtuoso concerto - almost as if this genius composer was making up difficulties so he could solve them.
The question is: what are the best recordings of these concertos?


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

This is generally well thought of:










As this:










Although my favorite is:










So, authentically French in spirit, execution, and feel.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I swear by one recording when it comes to these pieces: Krystian Zimerman playing the piano, with Pierre Boulez conducting the Cleveland Orchestra. A magnificent recording! The CD also contains the Valses nobles et sentimentales, orchestrated by the composer. I must admit that I haven't heard too many recordings of these two concertos, but that's mostly because I've been so utterly satisfied with this one!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Samson François/André Clutens/Paris Conservatory Orchestra. Several labels.  You also get Gaspard. No better interpretations, in my book--an oldie but goodie.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

All good ones are mentioned, I have two outsiders to mention : Monique Haas / Para and Pascal Rogé/ Dutoit.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I like this one. The performances have a combo of fire and ice which suits the music perfectly. The G major is in the same class as Michelangeli's legendary reading and there can be no higher praise than that.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61kNGNpwrcL.jpg


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

For years the Cluytens/Francoise (EMI) performance was my favorite. But now I Think that The Boulez/Zimmerman (DG) is unsurpassable. There's a unique beauty in this recording, and a Kind of perfection as well.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Orfeo said:


> This is generally well thought of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enthusiastically second all of these


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Boom!


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Let me put an honorable mention to:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Of all the recordings I've heard (not all of them mentioned in this thread), the Zimerman/Boulez set and the Michelangeli/Gracis (PC in G) are my preferences.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Many consider Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli's 1958 recording of the G major concerto as peerless. It's well worth your hearing it.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Second (or third?, fourth?) Haas/Paray. I had this recording on vinyl and still remains my favourite; both for the soloist and the conducting.


----------

